# using soil in the aquarium types of compost to use



## Ark (28 Sep 2008)

i have got a new tank pretty big and im going to do the low tech approach so low budet.
i need a lot of substrate so i was thinking of using garden sil/compost

i need some advice on what garden soil/compost to use?
does anyone have any recommendations on waht to use...

someone recommended john innes no.3 soil any one else got any input

ill use sand as a top over the base..


----------



## bugs (28 Sep 2008)

Others may disagree but I'd not use sand over soil. I think you'll find anaerobic soil if you do.

As for which soil to use... I've been trying to work out which soil to use for ages. So many conflicting facts. If I still go low-tech then I think I'm settled on either garden soil or aquatic soil.


----------



## Egmel (29 Sep 2008)

I had argos play sand over pond soil (just bought it as that from the local garden centre).  I had no problems with it until I wanted to re-scape when the 2 mixed together and I was left with a mess. 

So if you're not going to re-scape then it's definitely a cheap option otherwise you can have just plain sand and use root tabs for any heavy root feeders. (Though I've heard root feeders is a bit of a dubious term now, most plants which have a preference for large root systems will thrive just as well on a heavily dosed water column - possibly not an option if you're going low tech.)


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Sep 2008)

I've got garden soil under sand and that's fine.  If only I had time to keep up the maintenance (that tank's at school) it'd look good enough to take some pictures!!!


----------

